# Marlin 30/30 value



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Ran into a guy today and was offered to purchase a Marlin JM stamped 30/30. Was in very good to excellent condition. Loading gate not all scratched up had golden trigger but plan Jane hardwood stock and for grip no checkering at all. Little dusty. I did not have my bore light with me to check down the barrel I was at work. serial #69 then 77***. So made in 1969. I had a bug that landed in my right eye so was looking at the gun with one blood shot eye and one good eye. Only real thing wrong I saw was the swivel/sling stud was missing from the stock there was just a hole. I didn’t get the full model either due to wanting to get bug out of my eye. I know the guy so I told him I’d be back. Any idea of value? Looked at armslist and gunbroker most listed north of $750. Thing is I would trade it off as I already have one. Plus in Ohio not able to hunt with it. So I don’t want to buy something and get stuck with it for a while. Any idea of fair cash value? I was hoping to get $300-$400 range thoughts?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Offer him 300-400. If he accepts you got what you wanted. As investment ehh maybe. There are not any JM being made anymore. I wouldnt go any higher then 400. Check out past Auctions at Gunrunnerauctions.com. Appears the website is down at the moment though.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I sold a JM a few years older than the one you mentioned that was in very good condition for $375 a little over a year ago.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thing with Gunbroker is, you have to look at what the realized price was. Not the asking.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

$250.00, all it's worth. Walk if you can't buy it for that.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha, cant believe a few of the replies. If you can get a "very good to excellent" Marlin JM stamped 336 for $300-$400 I would buy as many as you could find. They are outstanding firearms and many that actually hunt with this caliber lever gun prefer them over the Winchester 94. I shop auctions regularly and look for mostly medium game caliber rifles and the 30/30 caliber is currently very sought after with even average condition Marlin 336 models, with clean sharp bores, bringing $700+ regularly. I often see this same model in excellent condition going for over $900. May not make sense to some, really doesn't make sense to me, but that is where the value trends are right now. I I do not pay that money for them but would buy them in about any condition wood, with good metal, and clean bores, for $500 all day long and I could clean them up and make 50% profit reselling them, fast.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

"marlin 30-30" in All Lots | Gunrunner Online Auctions







auctions.thegunrunner.com


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

PapawSmith said:


> Haha, cant believe a few of the replies. If you can get a "very good to excellent" Marlin JM stamped 336 for $300-$400 I would buy as many as you could find. They are outstanding firearms and many that actually hunt with this caliber lever gun prefer them over the Winchester 94. I shop auctions regularly and look for mostly medium game caliber rifles and the 30/30 caliber is currently very sought after with even average condition Marlin 336 models, with clean sharp bores, bringing $700+ regularly. I often see this same model in excellent condition going for over $900. May not make sense to some, really doesn't make sense to me, but that is where the value trends are right now. I I do not pay that money for them but would buy them in about any condition wood, with good metal, and clean bores, for $500 all day long and I could clean them up and make 50% profit reselling them, fast.


Finally, someone is up to date with what's going on in the lever gun realm. 

I hate them. Or rather hate that I can't shoot open sights worth 2 cents, but can't bring myself to like scoped leverguns. At $400, I'd buy as many as I could find. At least til I ran out of money.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea, I would by high condition JM 336 at $400. I sold a Glenfield 30s like new for $500/ box& docs. The 336 and economy Glenfields, pre Rem are sleepers. Thousands of them sold as they were a bit cheaper than Win 94s. Scope friendly too. The Marlins that are legal Ohio deer guns are bringing more than the actual antique models. Unless they are Ohio legal cartridges. The post War Marlins will handle stout loads that I wouldn’t run through the oldies but goodies.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Dovans said:


> "marlin 30-30" in All Lots | Gunrunner Online Auctions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great resource thanks


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Am


Howland 937 said:


> Finally, someone is up to date with what's going on in the lever gun realm.
> 
> I hate them. Or rather hate that I can't shoot open sights worth 2 cents, but can't bring myself to like scoped leverguns. At $400, I'd buy as many as I could find. At least til I ran out of money.


amen sold a scoped JM 336sc with the checkered stock for $500 several years back that I still regret…just bought an 1895 45/70 for $1k and felt like I stole it


----------

